# Suggest me best  stock maintenance freeware



## prakashr85 (Apr 24, 2010)

My friend had opened a shop at ritchie street he wants a stock maintenance and billing software so guys suggest best freeware for this purpose.


----------



## harshit099 (May 2, 2010)

prakashr85 said:


> My friend had opened a shop at ritchie street he wants a stock maintenance and billing software so guys suggest best freeware for this purpose.



turbocash accounting software


----------

